# Is There A Dx Code For Sx That Fail And Have To Be Repeated?



## WILCOXT (Aug 31, 2007)

; I have a provider that performs cpt px 92585, comprehensive ABR's frequently on young children. Often the child won't cooperate or is "squirmy" and the test fails. The audiologist performs the whole test, does all the work involved, and yet because the test fails she has to perform it again. Is there a diagnostic code for the failed test so that when she bills the next attempted test she will get payed?

Thank you, Tamera Wilcox


----------



## Teresa Toscano (Sep 4, 2007)

*Have you tried using a modifier instead?*


----------

